# We've done it - 20 stone in 2011



## lucy123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you all put your hands together for the WLG please who in 2011 have lost a massive 20 stone...well

*Total Group Loss: 20 stone 2.5lbs!!!!* to be precise

Fantastic losses everyone - keep up the good work!

Anyone wanting to join in, just tell us about your loss or gain each week in the Total Group Loss thread and join in giving and receiving support and watch those pounds float away!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Can you all put your hands together for the WLG please who in 2011 have lost a massive 20 stone...well
> 
> *Total Group Loss: 20 stone 2.5lbs!!!!* to be precise
> 
> ...



Brilliant!  Well done to everyone whose efforts have made this terrific achievement possible!


----------



## MargB (Aug 11, 2011)

*takes a bow*

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

*ouch as bumps head when trying to get through door*


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow this is fantastic!!

here's to the next combined 20 stone


----------

